# Back that thing up, puppy!



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Puppy Ike learning to backpedal to keep heel position. It's not smooth yet but he's getting the idea. I'm actually kind of surprise for a big puppy he is not all that clumsy


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!! That is awesome. How long have you been working on this???


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome, I was hoping to see some video on this! You use the lure in a completely different direction than I do to bring Halo to heel from a front - she faces me and flips around at my side rather than backing into position like you're doing. I wonder if I try this I'll just confuse her? :silly: She'll let me know if I do....


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

THat is so cool...Wonder if i could get my babies to do this


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Debbie, I think I know what you are talking about. That's the finish I taught Ike at first too and that's the one he will do if I just give him the heel command and let him choose which way to go. The left pivot to heel is a new one that I am teaching him and that's why my luring is super exaggerated and slow. Once he gets a little bit more fluid in his movement I'll be trying to shorten/fade out the hand. I don't know. I just like the way the move looks ... 

Stryderpup, it's hard to say how long it took. The actual "back up" took about 2-3 sessions. But teaching him to look up at my face while he walks and also staying by my left leg - that I have been doing with him since I got him at 2 months. So I guess 4 months all in all.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Jason... fantastic video... I really enjoyed watching the training and the rewards... keep posting videos!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. Jason.. FANTASTIC!!!

You and Ike are amazing!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Ike is a goofy pup, super crazy but at the same time very biddable ... which makes training him a lot of fun


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

great vid Jason, I love watching Ike work


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That is really great work Jason! Ike looks like he is picking it up really well.


----------

